# Behold Upon My Big Rare Rusty Vise



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys,
I wasn't looking to buy a blacksmith post vise at all.  I mean, come on!  My 1 car garage is so packed with woodworking and metalworking equipment that I started to sell some woodworking stuff and decided to focus more on metalworking due to lack of space.  Why would I want to blacksmith?  I am a measly renter with a small outdoor patio and 1 car garage.  Yet, fate was unkind, and I encountered deals that I could not resist.  First, I know that basic price range asked for for blacksmith post vises listed on craigslist.  So, when I saw, off of the LetGo app, a post vise for only $40.  I could not resist.  The seller told me his family used this vise for over 30 years in an ironworks business they had in San Francisco.  All I saw was a rusty vise that was heavy enough to give the seller a hard time as he loaded it into my little hatchback car.  It did look different.  It didn't have a long dainty leg like most post vises I have seen.  I later measured the jaws of this old thing.  When I googled blacksmith post vises, to my surprise, the largest ones online that I could find had 6 inch wide jaws, and some were on sale for over $400.   My vise has 7.5 inch jaws  !!  It is missing the leaf spring and mount, but I read it was not to hard to make. 
Then, I was browsing craigslist and found a guy who was deep into knife making but had to sell his anvil, tree stump, tools and 2 burner propane forge quick due to moving to a tiny apartment the next day.  I wasn't looking to buy blacksmithing stuff, but could not resist buying knowing I got a super deal. 
Anyways, here are pics of my blacksmith stuff, and partial pic of the forge.  In all honesty, I may have to sell the forge if I get in trouble with the apartment mgmt office for using a forge in my patio (I live in a townhouse style 2 story apartment where units are all next to eachother). 

If I were to sell the blacksmith vise, do you think having or not have the leaf spring and mount would affect the price buyers are willing to pay when this size is rare, and the missing parts are easy to make?  If so, I guess I will get that on before placing an ad.  However, it is not for sure.  A part of me wants to keep this mammoth thing that I don't really need just for bragging rights (Cue in Tim Allen grunt)     By the way, the vise is 37 inches tall.

Thanks for reading my rant :')
Susan


----------



## hman (Jun 17, 2018)

Congrats on getting a SMOKIN' deal on all of these!

As for (horrors!) selling the vise, my thought is that you need to look at available time.  Replacemant parts will obviously take time to make.  Then their appearance won't match the rest of the vise,  so you might want to spend some more time to clean it up a bit.  All of the time spent will probably result in a much nicer price.  So which is more valuable to you?


----------



## westsailpat (Jun 17, 2018)

Is this a cry for help ? I feel your pain , really . I to have a weakness for stuff , plus our commendations are modest at best . However we are retired and a huge machine shop is not needed any more , I'm having fun (sorta kind of ) thinking small . My new "machine shop  is 8'x7' and I have no yard and our patio is strictly a patio . Sometimes less is more


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 17, 2018)

That's a heck of a nice anvil you have there my dear


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 17, 2018)

Awesome anvil !!!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 17, 2018)

Great deals , if the jaws are good and not beat I'd keep it . You will be sorry someday ,,,words my father told me when I sold an 8" bullet vise... and I have been ever since. Fix it for yourself try using it if YA really don't like it , then sell . Your furnace is small it may not bother the neighbors if you don't use it often and be safe.  Super anvil set up , don't sell that cheap.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 17, 2018)

That is a farrier's (horse shoer's) anvil.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 18, 2018)

benmychree said:


> That is a farrier's (horse shoer's) anvil.


Yup.  That is fine with me.  I am a middle aged single mom (but still hot, lol).  I would make small items.  No plans in making any swords anytime in my future


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 18, 2018)

And I'm a lecherous old prevert *...*  I would think the noise of a hammer on anvil would be more likely to arouse the ire of a neighbor than the heat of a furnace. 

Looking at the photos, the vise looks to have something welded on the bottom of the vertical. Would the shaft above (2-3 inch up) match the Hardy Hole on the anvil? Just a curiousity perspective, my father dates back to 190x and while not a smith, was well aquainted with tooling of the day (pre-depression). I have never seen a vise quite like that, but the fit(?) looks like it would work. Could have been*.........*
Bill Hudson​


----------



## benmychree (Jun 18, 2018)

TV aside, there is SO much blacksmithing besides (blades making) going on in today's world that the (ART) is vastly unappreciated.  The popularity on TV of the bladecraft aspect of


Bi11Hudson said:


> And I'm a lecherous old prevert *...*  I would think the noise of a hammer on anvil would be more likely to arouse the ire of a neighbor than the heat of a furnace.
> 
> Looking at the photos, the vise looks to have something welded on the bottom of the vertical. Would the shaft above (2-3 inch up) match the Hardy Hole on the anvil? Just a curiousity perspective, my father dates back to 190x and while not a smith, was well aquainted with tooling of the day (pre-depression). I have never seen a vise quite like that, but the fit(?) looks like it would work. Could have been*.........*
> Bill Hudson​


A situation like that would put the vice jaws at about eye level; does that make sense?


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 18, 2018)

It does if you were working around a saw-mill with an eight foot head-saw.(Pop) Oh, I'm sorry, they haven't done things that way since before WW2. The rust is probably from sitting out in a salt atmosphere, not age. I could think of a dozen uses in a ship-yard alone. Or a railroad shop from the steam era. Or an iron foundry or steel mill before OSHA. (been there, done that, got lots of coffee cups and other neat stuff)


----------



## benmychree (Jun 19, 2018)

I am familiar with head rig saws, I volunteer at a steam powered sawmill, I run the engines; Google "Sturgeon's Mill"


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 19, 2018)

Well guys, I came across someone selling an awesome underdrive South Bend Heavy 10 lathe for a pretty good price.  I think I may put the vise up for sale on craigslist in a day or two, so I can get the Heavy 10. Private message me if you are interested in possibly having a vise like no other, and are near the SF Bay Area.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 19, 2018)

The blacksmith vise is not as rare as you think.  I have seen a number on my local Craigslist over the years.  Not an item for me.

I have an underdrive SB Heavy 10.   I did a lot of disassembly and cleanup.   Happy to help when you get your lathe.   I do wonder how you have room for this machine.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 20, 2018)

Thank you so much Dave for your offer to help.  I am in San Francisco.   What city are you in?


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 20, 2018)

westsailpat said:


> Is this a cry for help ? I feel your pain , really . I to have a weakness for stuff , plus our commendations are modest at best . However we are retired and a huge machine shop is not needed any more , I'm having fun (sorta kind of ) thinking small . My new "machine shop  is 8'x7' and I have no yard and our patio is strictly a patio . Sometimes less is more


My problem is that I am hoping to make a workshop to eventually share with other people where they/I would be able to build practically anything we could imagine.  I am hoping to inspire more females to not be afraid to work with power tools.   I actually considered finding a larger workspace, but not serious about that at this moment.  After I organize my workshop more, I will finally start posting stuff on my website (not setup yet) called makerlair.com.  I chose the domain , makerlair, since woman cave and she den sound lame to me


----------



## Ray C (Jun 20, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> My problem is that I am hoping to make a workshop to eventually share with other people where they/I would be able to build practically anything we could imagine.  I am hoping to inspire more females to not be afraid to work with power tools.   I actually considered finding a larger workspace, but not serious about that at this moment.  After I organize my workshop more, I will finally start posting stuff on my website (not setup yet) called makerlair.com.  I chose the domain , makerlair, since woman cave and she den sound lame to me



[Responses are Tim Allen grunting noises]

"My problem is that I am hoping to make a workshop to eventually share with other people ..."  

Mmmmmm 

"  I am hoping to inspire more females to not be afraid to work with power tools..."

Ahhhhh

"After I organize my workshop more, I will finally start posting stuff on my website (not setup yet) called makerlair.com.  I chose the domain , makerlair, since woman cave and she den sound lame to me..."

Ahh hah hah hah


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 20, 2018)

As an unrepentant tool accumulator I love these deals where the idea is to turn a killer deal that's not exactly what you are looking for into $$$ or trade for what you do want. I've tried it and suck at it. The best I can hope for is buy low and break even if I do sell. But around here there are tons of folks doing the knife thing so when those items come up(which they do semi often) they seem expensive. I've not noted prices on the post vise as that's not on my accumulation list but they seem to go hand in hand with the whole blacksmith lot you got going on here. 

My 2c would be to clean up the vise and make a spring but don't worry about the mount as that is going to be dependent on where it's mounted so let the buyer worry about that. 

We lived in a townhouse/condo for a while and the backyard was useless, not connected to the garage directly and to small. The garage was just big enough to make me crazy, just barely big enough to put my big rollaway tool box in and a small bench. I could see a lathe in there, maybe. But there was no way I'd be able to get away with the kind of noise and fire black smithing would entail.

I had a shop I could work in about 6mi away but much prefer being able to work in my own garage for the convenience. I wish you well and hope somebody comes along and gives you enough $$$ for the heavy 10 and tooling. That's also a nice dream about a makerlair (cool name)and I hope you find a nice group to do that with. I've always wanted to do that just never worked out.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 20, 2018)

If you remember please PM me when your website is set up.  I'd like to follow your stuff.


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 20, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Thank you so much Dave for your offer to help.  I am in San Francisco.   What city are you in?



I am on the other side of the country, eastern PA, not a city, just a small dot on the map.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 21, 2018)

Several years ago I taught a scraping class over in Richmond CA with  the help of Benmychree's friend and DH Mayeron.  DH, who knew world famous's Blacksmith asked if we could do a weekend class inside his  shop, he said sure.    I was inside his shop teaching away and up comes this guy and DH (his name is Dennis, but he prefers DH)  and he introduces me to him and in the casual conversation I said "where are your horse-shoes?"   My god he looked at me and started cussing at me..." He was a BLACKSMITH and not a Farrier!!"   I was innocent as I was thinking of Gunsmoke and the Blacksmith...LOL  Which I bet if you polled most people they would say that.  LOL

I now know the difference and have met other famous Blacksmith's while teaching my scraping classes.    Peter Ross in NC who is a good friend of Roy Underhill (Woodsmith) who I met out there too, I taught Peter to scrape.  

DH also set up a class at another famous Blacksmith who Susan should contact who is over in Oakland  Jim Austin  who makes Throwing Axes, etc.  http://forgedaxes.com/

Peter and Jim are on You Tube and teach it....I'm not sure about Michael who was President of the Blacksmith Association for several years and helped may a statue mounted on the New Bay Bridge that was built after the big earthquake they had that collapsed the old one.. 

Oh the first Smith was Michal Bondi,  http://www.michaelbondi.com/        Never ask a Blacksmith if they make horseshoes..... lol   Rich

Take a look at this .  It's on Jim's website  http://forgedaxes.com/?page_id=152       Pretty cool..


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 23, 2018)

Dave Paine said:


> I am on the other side of the country, eastern PA, not a city, just a small dot on the map.


Oh.  For some reason, I thought you were nearby and could visit, lol


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 23, 2018)

Ray C said:


> [Responses are Tim Allen grunting noises]
> 
> "My problem is that I am hoping to make a workshop to eventually share with other people ..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 23, 2018)

Omg.  I am having a hard time interpreting emoji accent, lol


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 23, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> As an unrepentant tool accumulator I love these deals where the idea is to turn a killer deal that's not exactly what you are looking for into $$$ or trade for what you do want. I've tried it and suck at it. The best I can hope for is buy low and break even if I do sell. But around here there are tons of folks doing the knife thing so when those items come up(which they do semi often) they seem expensive. I've not noted prices on the post vise as that's not on my accumulation list but they seem to go hand in hand with the whole blacksmith lot you got going on here.
> 
> My 2c would be to clean up the vise and make a spring but don't worry about the mount as that is going to be dependent on where it's mounted so let the buyer worry about that.
> 
> ...


Thanks  C-Bag.  I occasionally surf craigslist for potential workshop spaces available by residential home owners.  It's just window shopping since, ultimately, I want my shop within a few feet from me where I can have instant access. I know I shouldn't have bought the anvil/stand/forge since I didn't even plan of blacksmithing.  I will keep them for awhile after the workshop is finally up and making stuff.  Then, if it looks like I won't  use it, I will probably sell for a small profit.  I can't keep everything.  I have learned that, with metalworking, it is sooo easy to become a tool and machinery hoarder, lol.  I have met do many older machinists who have 3 or more of the same type of machibe, but different makes/models - all with a "justified" reason why they have multiples.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 23, 2018)

Richard King 2 said:


> Several years ago I taught a scraping class over in Richmond CA with  the help of Benmychree's friend and DH Mayeron.  DH, who knew world famous's Blacksmith asked if we could do a weekend class inside his  shop, he said sure.    I was inside his shop teaching away and up comes this guy and DH (his name is Dennis, but he prefers DH)  and he introduces me to him and in the casual conversation I said "where are your horse-shoes?"   My god he looked at me and started cussing at me..." He was a BLACKSMITH and not a Farrier!!"   I was innocent as I was thinking of Gunsmoke and the Blacksmith...LOL  Which I bet if you polled most people they would say that.  LOL
> 
> I now know the difference and have met other famous Blacksmith's while teaching my scraping classes.    Peter Ross in NC who is a good friend of Roy Underhill (Woodsmith) who I met out there too, I taught Peter to scrape.
> 
> ...





Richard King 2 said:


> Several years ago I taught a scraping class over in Richmond CA with  the help of Benmychree's friend and DH Mayeron.  DH, who knew world famous's Blacksmith asked if we could do a weekend class inside his  shop, he said sure.    I was inside his shop teaching away and up comes this guy and DH (his name is Dennis, but he prefers DH)  and he introduces me to him and in the casual conversation I said "where are your horse-shoes?"   My god he looked at me and started cussing at me..." He was a BLACKSMITH and not a Farrier!!"   I was innocent as I was thinking of Gunsmoke and the Blacksmith...LOL  Which I bet if you polled most people they would say that.  LOL
> 
> I now know the difference and have met other famous Blacksmith's while teaching my scraping classes.    Peter Ross in NC who is a good friend of Roy Underhill (Woodsmith) who I met out there too, I taught Peter to scrape.
> 
> ...




Thanks, Richard King 2.  I will definitely check out your websites.  Also, thanks for the warning about Blacksmiths not wanting to be called horseshoe makers, lol


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 23, 2018)

There is a lot to be said for confined space  My ultimate dream is finding an old warehouse with a living space. My wife would even be good with that, how cool is that! But it drives me crazy tv shows and movies are chock full of cool spaces like that but in real life they are impossible to find it seems. A good friend who does industrial glass for a living has a place in Benecia where it's an old industrial area that has been taken over by other artists and small industrial stuff. Have you ever seen Oxtools you tubes? Now HE  has my dream place where they have a huge shop where he has one side, his wife has the other and they live in a loft or mezzanine upstairs.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 26, 2018)

C-Bag said:


> There is a lot to be said for confined space  My ultimate dream is finding an old warehouse with a living space. My wife would even be good with that, how cool is that! But it drives me crazy tv shows and movies are chock full of cool spaces like that but in real life they are impossible to find it seems. A good friend who does industrial glass for a living has a place in Benecia where it's an old industrial area that has been taken over by other artists and small industrial stuff. Have you ever seen Oxtools you tubes? Now HE  has my dream place where they have a huge shop where he has one side, his wife has the other and they live in a loft or mezzanine upstairs.


Yup, that would be awesome.  Unfortunately (actually I shouldn't say unfortunately), I have a 10 year old son and 20 year old daughter (who UNFORTUNATELY doesn't want to move out).  I'd have to find a 1-in-a-San-Francisco-Bay-Area-Billion ultra cheap open space for me to afford it.  Or, I can be a typical Asian woman and find me a rich old white guy to take care of me, lol.  Btw, I'm Asian, so I can say this ;-)  .  Btw, if I offended anyone, please let me know.  I was just joking, but will refrain in the future if my sense if humor offends anyone.


----------



## brino (Jun 26, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> I have a 10 year old son and 20 year old daughter (who UNFORTUNATELY doesn't want to move out)



Every Blacksmith needs a helper. 
Can she swing a sledge hammer?
Maybe you won't need to find a power-hammer.
-brino


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 26, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Btw, if I offended anyone, please let me know.  I was just joking, but will refrain in the future if my sense if humor offends anyone.



As an old married guy I didn't get offended, I got deer in the headlights scared  (that was to before you edited it) The world has gotten so full of minefields I've long ago adopted a line that Meg Ryan said in one of my favorite Tom Hanks movies, Joe vs the Volcano. I can't remember the situation, but her response was, "I have response to that" in a very off hand way. 

In my experience being patient and having clear intention without being too ridged in my expectations along with being very clear what I DON'T want has ended me up where I never dreamed I would. compared with where I was its kind of a miracle. Putting yourself out there with this  makerlair is just the first step at seeing what will stick. And if it's like me it will be something totally out right field that you didn't see coming. Billion to one cheap/free work space, check. Rich dood, check. Winning lotto ticket?


----------



## royesses (Jun 26, 2018)

Susan_in_SF said:


> Yup, that would be awesome.  Unfortunately (actually I shouldn't say unfortunately), I have a 10 year old son and 20 year old daughter (who UNFORTUNATELY doesn't want to move out).  I'd have to find a 1-in-a-San-Francisco-Bay-Area-Billion ultra cheap open space for me to afford it.  Or, I can be a typical Asian woman and find me a rich old white guy to take care of me, lol.  Btw, I'm Asian, so I can say this ;-)  .  Btw, if I offended anyone, please let me know.  I was just joking, but will refrain in the future if my sense if humor offends anyone.



I don't know how anyone could be offended by your statement. One thing good from my tour of Vietnam was that I got to meet many Asian people who I respect and admire. They would give you the shirt off their back if you asked. They worked hard and were always pleasant to me. I had many friends and do miss them. If they asked for anything I would be the first to help.

 I think it is wonderful that some women like the the metal/mechanical crafts. Please keep up with you dreams and continue to be part of this great forum.

Roy


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 27, 2018)

royesses said:


> I don't know how anyone could be offended by your statement. One thing good from my tour of Vietnam was that I got to meet many Asian people who I respect and admire. They would give you the shirt off their back if you asked. They worked hard and were always pleasant to me. I had many friends and do miss them. If they asked for anything I would be the first to help.
> 
> I think it is wonderful that some women like the the metal/mechanical crafts. Please keep up with you dreams and continue to be part of this great forum.
> 
> Roy


Thanks for your supportive post, Roy.  Although I have no connection to Vietnamese people at all, I appreciate your sentiment  .  I am actually the opposite of what people assume I am due to my ethnicity.  When I was younger, I tried to emulate other Asian women in the workplace when I worked in the accounting (ugh, yes, accounting) dept. Of a Chinese import company. However, now that I am older, I don't care what people think.  I am who I am, whitewashed asian banana, who is into metalworking simply to do what I really want during the 2nd half of my life (aka mid-life crisis).  I am going full throttle with the machinery I have because my attitude is that, if I am going to make a workshop, I might as well make it amazingly awesome.


----------



## HarryJM (Jun 27, 2018)

check out www.iforgeiron.com. as that is a good group and has some very helpful stuff about blacksmithing.


----------



## ericc (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi Susan.  You should join the CBA and go to some of their events.  You can bring your children, if they can get engaged.  As mentioned above, your daughter can learn striking.  The blacksmith that Richard mentioned earlier, Jim, is a fine person, and he could teach you a lot.  You could meet him at Oktoberfest.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 27, 2018)

ericc said:


> Hi Susan.  You should join the CBA and go to some of their events.  You can bring your children, if they can get engaged.  As mentioned above, your daughter can learn striking.  The blacksmith that Richard mentioned earlier, Jim, is a fine person, and he could teach you a lot.  You could meet him at Oktoberfest.


Thank you Eric.  I will check it out online.  As for my daughter.  Even though she is 20, she still is in her rebellious stage.  Plus, she has severe adhd and is bipolar.  The last thing I would want her around are sharp metal objects or a sledgehamner, lol.  Hence, for now, I am the only in my workshop.  I am really hoping my son, who has high functioning autism, will eventually take a liking to either woodworking or metalworking.  Right now, at age 10, he is only interested in video games.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 27, 2018)

Thank you everyone for all your supportive nice posts.  I must move on to post another thread about vfd's.


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jul 2, 2018)

Well, considering it's so heavy that I can't even restore this vise without having to beg for a man's help, this vise will be sold very soon...


----------

